# S&W M325



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Found this to be unique. Model 25 in the airlite version. N-frame... 45 acp.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

Nice little pumpkin thrower.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Have you shot it?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> Have you shot it?


waiting on some Moon clips.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

bobk said:


> Have you shot it?


Shot it today.. Hold on tight..... Smooth grips not advantageous here. Moon clips have little bit of a PIA. Maybe after few rounds they'll be easier to use. I did order a box of 45 auto rim to try out. I might get into the reloading business if those work out better. Or who knows an auction might come along.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the update. I was thinking it may be a tad snappy.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Shot it today.. Hold on tight..... Smooth grips not advantageous here. Moon clips have little bit of a PIA. Maybe after few rounds they'll be easier to use. I did order a box of 45 auto rim to try out. I might get into the reloading business if those work out better. Or who knows an auction might come along.


Yep...figured it would be a bit snappy with standard loads as well.
New moon clips are usually always a pain at first. They should loosen up a tad bit and get easier to use. 
Regular 45ACP FMJ will most likely load the easiest into the pistol with the clips. And if the cyl is titanium, nickel plated casings will usually function a bit easier as far as loading/unloading as the nickel finish slides easier in the cylinders than the brass. Lastly, if your going to keep the pistol and shoot it often or carry it as a CCW with extra loaded moon clips , sending it out and having the cylinders chamfered to better accept the loaded moon clips works wonders for reloading speed.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Smith also made a sister 325 known as the night watchman (I think) on this model they used pachmayr grips.. Im going to see about finding a set of these. This gun would be whole lot easier to handle with rubber grips.


----------



## griffith330 (Apr 3, 2006)

Wilson Combat sells 800 fps remanufactured target loads in 500 round bulk. They tamed my Ruger SR 1911. They might save you from tooling up to reload.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I’m up in CLE and have few boxes of 45 rim if needed would trade or sell


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Took the 325 out today for a few minutes.. Thought I'd let my kids shoot it. They both thought the kick would be alot worse then what it was. Shot a few rounds myself, and now that I know what to expect it really was not that bad. Still not a piece that is a Carry gun, but, pretty cool.


----------

